# R.I.P floyd....we lost a good one... :(



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

We lost one of our top dogs yesterday. floyd passed away suddenly and unexpectedly yesterday. It's hard to lost a good dog, more so a good hunting dog but to lose a dog like floyd, one that i spent over 11 years with putting the hurt on the utah pheasant and grouse populations with. there are very few dogs i would put in my old dog Sprig's category for pheasant hunting but floyd was one of him, not because he was sprigs son, but because he could literally go toe to toe with the old man in the cattails flushing up roosters and finding them when i put them down. that dog almost never lost a bird in even the thickest tallest cattails i have hunted. He will be sorely missed and was a huge part of the family and not just a hunting dog. See ya on the other side ol' friend. .


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss... It's hard to loose a good dog. I know how you feel I had to put down my Casey this year after 13 years together. Hunting this year just hasn't been the same without him. Some say they find comfort in the knowledge that dogs live on in our memories of good times spent together....my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Chin up!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm very soory. It is tough to lose a good one.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

it hard to imagine, one day the dog is perfectly healthy and 2 days later he is gone.....the vet thinks it was heartworm and the hardest thing of all to accept is the dog has been on heartguard his whole life. i am very particular about giving me dogs their heartguard meds for this very reason and still trying to figure out how he could have picked it up. they say it is 99.99% effective. i took the rest of my dogs in today to get them tested to make sure they dont have it and they were all clear, all 7 dogs so what are the odds that one dog picked it up and 7 didnt. i am having a hard time wrapping my hands around this one. he showed no signs of it until it was too late and it took him so darn fast it was scary.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss,


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. 
I also lost a good one earlier this year.. In fact, the symptoms sound the same. Fine one min, gone the next..If I had to guess, it was Hemangiosarcoma and not heart worm.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I will never really know for sure what it was. i have come across a couple of things it could be, heartworm still has the most symptoms in common but that doesn't always mean that is what it is. i first though cancer until i read up on heartworm a bit more. that's the hard part about having dogs, or any pet, they die and sometimes suddenly and unexpected. I am glad i got a chance to breed him one last time last year so i could keep the old sprig lines intact.


----------

